# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Peixes para aquário de 200L. Quais?

## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Como alguns sabem, tenho um aquário de 200L.

(Re)Comecei há 8 dias a povoá-lo.
Neste momento tenho 2 Ocellaris (parece que cresceram bem nesta semana! bolas! - artémia congelada da Ocean Nutrition)
Gostaria de ouvir a vossa opinião acerca de mais peixes colocariam neste sistema, sabendo de antemão de que não há receio de excesso populacional

Mais uma nota, lá em casa existe união de esforços entre mãe e filho para povoá-lo apenas com palhaços...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas

podes colocar mais uns palhaços pretos :Pracima:  :Pracima: , depois um ou dois cirurgião e pouco mais.

eu optava por diversificar a espécie de peixes

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Como alguns sabem, tenho um aquário de 200L.
> Mais uma nota, lá em casa existe união de esforços entre mãe e filho para povoá-lo apenas com palhaços.
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Um àqua só de palhaços...não só è interessante...como muito agradável,mas há que ter em atenção aos espécimes.
Em 200l ( e è uma opinião muito pessoal),teria 2 ocelaris;2 bangai;1 loreto;2 pijama (da mesma família dos bangai);1 erbívero (flavescens ou outro);1 escénio (bicolor ou outro).
Um abraço  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

__________________________________________________  ______


O meu àqua:www.reefforum.net/f18/aquaneves-17217

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sinceramente Jorge Neves, acho peixes a mais para 200 litros, e nunca colocaria um cirurgião num aquário dessa litragem...de resto os peixes que o Jorge Neves e o Pedro Pedroso disseram são exelentes para esse aquário. Claro que um aqua só com palhaços também ficava muito bonito, 1 casal de ocellaris, 1 casal de ocellaris var. black e mais 1 casal de palhaços de outra espécie pequena e calma.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Sinceramente Jorge Neves, acho peixes a mais para 200 litros, e nunca colocaria um cirurgião num aquário dessa litragem...de resto os peixes que o Jorge Neves e o Pedro Pedroso disseram são exelentes para esse aquário. Claro que um aqua só com palhaços também ficava muito bonito, 1 casal de ocellaris, 1 casal de ocellaris var. black e mais 1 casal de palhaços de outra espécie pequena e calma.


 :Olá: 


 :Olá:  Filipe

Um só cirurgião nessa litragem,com os restantes peixes que mencionei (pequenos)...não tem quaquer problema...è litragem segura para todos ( sei do que estou a falar),pese embora saber que muitos partilham a tua opinião.
Mas para tal basta um escumador qb,não haver alarvices na hora da paparoca e circulação a condizer.
Quanto ao ele crescer muito...esperar para ver...só sentado  :Coradoeolhos: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

A minha escolha para essas litragem ia para:

2 premnas (para mim a espécie mais bonita de palhaços)

2 cardinais bengai

1 grama lorreto

1 Centropyge loriculus

essa era a minha escolha

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Eu punha pelo menos uns 2 wrasses.  São lindissimos e com muita cor (tens é que ter algo estilo eggcrate a tapar o aquario porque eles saltam mesmo).

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Olá Pedro,

no meu aqua de 220L tenho as espécies abaixo:

Chrysiptera cyanea
Chelmon rostratus 
Zebrasoma flavescens
Valenciennea strigata
Australian Amphiprion clarkii
Amphiprion clarkii
Ctenochaetus tominiensis 


Abraço,
PSi

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Quando tiver um aquário maior, para mim estas são algumas das espécies incontornáveis...
Flavescens
Hepatus
Chelmon

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Meus amigos, obrigado a todos pelas vossas participações.

Aproveito as vossas dicas e lanço mais uma questão para reflectirem as vossas escolhas.

No livro 'An Essential Guide To Choosing Your Marine Tropical Fish' de Dick Mills, na pág. 7 ele refere que se deve seguir a *seguinte regra*:

120cm2 para 1cm de peixe

"*In a tank measuring 90cm long by 38cm high by 30cm front to back,Applying the guide of 120cm2 of water surface per centimetre of fish body length (excluding the tail), this tank's eventual total fish-holding capacity will be about 23cm of 'fish'.*"

Meus amigos, seguindo essa regra, no meu aquário de 200l (100x40) apenas poderia ter 33cm de 'peixe'...

Bom, tenho 2 Ocellaris que podem chegar aos 9cm...
9cm x 2 peixes =  18cm, portanto, só me restam 15cm de peixes...

Que acham desta regra?
Alguém a aplica?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu acho que não Pedro e ve por ai , o meu segundo reef tem 120L de agua e tem:

1-premnas de 12cms

1-Chrysiptera cyanea 5 cms

1-Dascyllus aruanu 8 cms

1-Chromis viridis

1-Nemateleotris decora

1-Cirrhitichthys falco 10cms

1-Abudefduf saxatilis 12 cms

bem como podes ver tenho 4 donzelas = porrada , mas muito pelo contrario são todas adultas com o seu território marcado e e muito raro ver perseguições, ai esta na aqurofilia tudo e possivel.
ultrapassa também de longe os ditos cm por norma.
eu criei
 discus durante 12 anos e já falavam de 50L por animal , eu tive no meu aquário principal de 300L 10 discus durante anos sem o mínimo de problema
sempre com amonia a 0 e mudanças de agua de 15 em 15 dias.
este reef e o meu 2º aquário e tenho nitratos a 0 e amónia a 0 com mudanças parciais de 15 em 15 dias de 15%.
por isso acho que as regras não são para mim uma mais valia , somos nos que fazemos a regras com a nossa experiência.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Nuno
Realmente são muitas donzelas...

Bom, então ajudem-me a completar a minha ideia

2 Ocellaris (já existentes)
1 _Centropyge Loriculus_ - Flame Angelfish
1 _Pseudocheilinus Hexataenia_ - Six Line Wrasse
1 _Gramma Loreto_
2 _Sphaeramia nematoptera_ - Cardinal Pijama
2 Nemateleotris magnifica ou Nemateleotris decora

Está lançada mais uma questão!

Que acham? Muitos não é?... Prós e contras?
Qual a ordem de introdução?

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Pedro
Acho que te falta um comedor de algas por ex um Zebrasoma ou Ctenochaetus podes trocar pelo six line que vai implicar com os peixes dardo e o loreto.Se tiveres muita rocha podes por um Mandarin,eu tenho um que esteve quatro anos num aqua de 200 litros. 
Quanto à ordem acho que não vais ter problemas.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 120cm2 para 1cm de peixe
> 
> Que acham desta regra?
> Alguém a aplica?



Eu acho que essa regra está correcta... para manter os peixes e um aquário por 20 anos!!!  :SbSourire2: 

É natural fazermos upgrades do aquário, de 3 em 3 anos por exemplo, e assim vai-se ajustando o volume disponível ao crescimento natural dos peixes.

Eu usaria essa regra, não com base no tamanho dos peixes em fase adulta, que pode demorar uma ou duas dezenas de anos, mas sim no tamanho provável para os próximos 2 anos. Entretanto, caso caia fermento acidentalmente no aqua e eles cresçam mais do que o esperado, arranja-se um aquário maior ou um novo lar para os mesmos.  :SbOk:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde
> 
> Obrigado Nuno
> Realmente são muitas donzelas...
> 
> Bom, então ajudem-me a completar a minha ideia
> 
> 2 Ocellaris (já existentes)
> 1 _Centropyge Loriculus_ - Flame Angelfish
> ...



 :Olá:  Ferrer

O tipo de peixes e nº que pretende para o volume do seu àqua,è mais que aceitável  :Pracima: 
Contudo partilho da opinião do Pedro Tavares...o sixline vai destabilizar todos os outros  :SbRequin2:  e em particular o Nemateleotris...que sendo um saltador nato...lhe pode dar um desgosto.
Um abraço  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## NunoAlexandre

e verdade as decoras tem tendencia para saltar tenho uma no reef principal e já a apanhei 2 vezes na carpete sorte a minha que estava la e ela sobreviveu

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

O Flame Angel custa cerca de 100€.
O Nemateleotris Decora custa cerca de 25€ e o Magnifica custa cerca de 50€... o Helfrichi  nunca o vi, mas dizem que é lindo...
Para terem uma ideia, um Ocellaris de cativeiro custa 17€...

O Flame Angel é estrondoso! É lindo, mas estou disposto a abdicar dele...

Que wrasses recomendam para substituir o Sixline?
Posso colocar 2 Nemateleotris Decora com 2 Nemateleotris Maginifica?
Os Viridis... há quem tenha colocado 3 e depois mais 2, no total de 5. Dizem que a diferença de comportamento foi nítida e em grupos de 5 funcionam melhor, mas não estou disposto a 'ocupar' o meu aquário logo com 5...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

http://www.reefforum.net/f190/halichoeres-chrysus-8598/
O crisus é sem duvida o melhor wrasse.
Não abdiques do flame guarda-o para ultimo,é um peixe extraordinario.
Quanto aos dardo acho que deves por só três de uma espécie,se forem os Decora já ficas com margem para comprar o flame.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Pedro

Mas o Crisus, por aquilo que me é dado a entender é aconselhado para um aquário só de peixes...
Verifica aqui.

Alguém conhece/tem o Cirrhilabrus solorensis?

Os brasileiros dizem que é o mais belo dos Wrasse...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

O flame angel não te fica por 100 euros (-+75euros)..mas tambem se fores colocar LPS.. eu não colocaria nenhum centropyge exceptuando o Bispinosus.
Não colocaria tambem 1 casal de perculas/ocellaris normais com os black ocellaris. Fiz essa experiencia e os normais acabaram por provocar o suicidio do outro casal (perseguições constantes e violentas).
Deixaria tambem os cirurgiões e as donzelas de parte.

Eu não teu lugar e tendo em conta o volume do aquario, colocaria:
- 1 casal de ocellaris ou perculas(_+ 35€)
- 1 casal de cardinais de bangai ( -+60€)
- 1 bleniellla chrysospilus (sao excelentes alguivoros e lindos) ou uma salaria ramosus. Os 2 juntos são incompativeis.(+-25€)
- 2 decoras (não te ficam tambem por 50 euros..) - +- 80 €os 2
- 1 gramma loreto (25€)
- 1 ecsenius stigmatura (20€-+)

Os solorensis arranjam-se com alguma  facilidade, mas ficam granditos..

Se precisares 
é so dizer  :Wink: 



Podes ainda colocar um outro blénio pequeno.

São bastantes peixes, mas todos pequenos. Acho que ficas com um aquario bastante movimentado e colorido.
Quanto ás wrasses, a escolha tem que ser bastante criteriosa, já que a maioria acaba por ficar realmente grande!

Cps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Gil



> 1 casal de cardinais de bangai


Estás a falar dos 'Pterapogon kauderni' ou dos 'Sphaeramia nematoptera' ?

O bleniellla chrysospilus e o ecsenius stigmatura,não seriam Blennies a mais?

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Eu prefiro os kauderni, são bem mais vistosos. é uma questao de gosto pessoal..

Os blénios, desde que bem escolhidos, ou seja, tamanho, cor e forma diferentes, não tens qualquer problema.
a unica incompatibilidade que assisti até hoje inter especies ( e nao intra-especies) foi entre a salaria ramosus e a bleniella. A salaria foi bastante agressiva, a justificação terá a ver com a forma e tamanho semelhantes.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

Obrigado pela tua participação.

Para ser sincero,( pode ser das fotos), mas não gostei muito do 'bleniellla chrysospilus' nem da 'salaria ramosus', peixes com pouca cor..., mas que preciso de um comedor de algas isso é verdade...

Na tua listagem, haveria uma ordem de introdução?

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

As fotos que colocaste não mostram o peixe pelo menos como eu costumo ver..

Deixou-te aqui umas fotos:





Ao vivo é um peixe bem bonito  :Smile:  mas claro depende do teu gosto..


Quanto á ordem e tendo em conta que nenhum dos peixes que referi é especialmente agressivo, não existe necessidade de haver especial ordem de introdução

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Gil




> Ao vivo é um peixe bem bonito  mas claro depende do teu gosto..


Acho que tens razão.
Aqui ou aqui  :Smile:  é bem mais explicito.

E que acham do Cryptocentrus cinctus (Yellow Watchman Goby ) ?

Obrigado
Abraço

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Albino

Viva,
Para teres uma ideia, no meu aquário de +- 180Lts (brutos), tenho:
 - 2 A. frenatus,
 - 1 P. hepatus (S).
 - 1 E. stigmatura,
 - 1 C. bispinosus,
 - 1 P. Hexataenia.

O bispinosus, o six line e o hepatus, dão muita vida e cor ao aquário, o escenius tem um comportamento espectacular.

De referi que o six line apenas se meteu com o escenius durante 1 ou 2 semanas, agora é tudo calmo.

Os magnifica, não aconselho, os dois que tive, duraram menos de 2 meses...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Viva,
> Os magnifica, não aconselho, os dois que tive, duraram menos de 2 meses...


O que aconteceu Pedro?

É que eu pretendo colocar a seguinte questão...

Que acham de colocar no mesmo aquário:
2  Nemateleotris Magnifica 
e...
2 Nemateleotris Decora 

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Albino

São peixes espectaculares. mas assustam-se muito facilmente.

Ambos levaram porrada de criar bicho do frenatus, ao ponto de um deles já nem rabo ter.

Quando a coisa acalmou, ao fim de algum tempo, fui dar com um deles (por sinal o mais saudavel) ao lado do aquário. O outro nunca mais o vi, não sei o que aconteceu, provavelmente também saltou e foi na reciclagem (o aquário está na cozinha).

Qualquer movimento mais brusco, fora do aquário ou dentro (os outros peixes feitos loucos atrás da comida por ex.), faz com que eles ou se enfiem no buraco ou se precipitem para a superfície.

Cheguei a observar autenticos voos, pareciam peixes voadores, que só por sorte ou porque batiam na calha não fez com que saltassem mais cedo.

Muito bonitos, mas apenas com um aquário tapado na minha opinião.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tendo em conta que:

Os Nemateleotris Magnifica e os Nemateleotris Decora são potenciais suícidas... e tendo em conta que se trata de um aquário que ainda recupera do 'Síndrome de aquário desleixado'... podem não ser realmente boas escolhas... sendo assim, que peixes aconselham para de alguma forma substituir estes?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu tenho 2 decoras desde o inicio do aquário e nunca nenhum deles ameaçou o salto.
Pode ter muito a ver com o facto de muita gente sobrepovoar os aquários (de pequena/média dimensão) ou colocar este tipo de peixes com peixes agressivos, nomeadamente algumas espécies de palhaços, os cirurgiões, donzelas e outros.
Eu nunca tive esse problema, mas obviamente pode acontecer seja com os decoras, seja com os magnifica, seja com qualquer outra espécie de peixes.

Se quiseres substituir os 4 peixes , porque não um cardume de 5 anthias ?


Pedro Albino:
Com companheiros de aquário como esses, não me admira nada que tenham saltado, tirando o ecsenius são todos potenciais agressores, principalmente os frenatus e a hexatenia.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Gil




> Se quiseres substituir os 4 peixes , porque não um cardume de 5 anthias ?


As Anthias crescem muito...

A minha ideia passa por comprar 2 peixes mensalmente.
Os do mês de Maio já estão planificados.

Portanto até ao final do mês de Maio, tenho que me decidir...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Nem por isso, depende muito da espécie de anthias, há espécies que ficam uns bacalhaus autênticos e outras que ficam com um tamanho reduzido.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Também me falam nestes para substituir as N. Decora e N. Magnifica...


Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Midas Blenny

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Bicolor Blenny

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Clown Goby, Yellow

Tenho medo que choquem com o Ecsenius stigmatura e o Istiblennius chrysospilos...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

vê este peixe comprei hoje um  Ptereleotris Evides   

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Scissortail Dartfish

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Tendo em conta os peixes que quero colocar no aquário, que acham deste?

*Paracheilinus mccoskeri*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: McCosker's Flasher Wrasse, Male
Buy McCosker's Flasher Wrasse (Paracheilinus mccoskeri) - Size: 1.5"- 2.5" - Vivid Aquariums - Buy Online - Fish Store in Los Angeles

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoVitorino

Boas Pedro 

Posso falar por experiencia própria. Eu tenho um aquário de 200L que neste momento está desmontado e prestes a retomar actividade.

Eu tinha vários peixes (se calhar até demais), mas entre eles tinha um hepatus que foi sem duvida o melhor peixe que tive. Dava-se muito bem com os restantes peixes.

Para além do hepatus tive tres Anthias um macho e duas femeas e sempre estiveram muito bem de saude e comiam como loucos. 

Na minha opinião um peixe pode perfeitamente crescer num aquário pequeno, aliás acho que faz mais sentido que assim seja uma vez que é mais seguro para o próprio peixe e assim que ganhar algum tamanho transferes para um aquário de um amigo ou conhecido. Se sonhas em ter aquele peixe que adoras o que interessa é que o trates bem e o alimentes dignamente, quanto ao tamanho pode ser um problema?, pode, mas não é um problema imediato, eles ainda demoram a crescer.

Posso estar errado, mas queria apenas deixar a minha opinião.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Que acham destes peixes para 1 aquário de 200L??

*Paracheilinus mccoskeri*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: McCosker's Flasher Wrasse, Male
Buy McCosker's Flasher Wrasse (Paracheilinus mccoskeri) - Size: 1.5"- 2.5" - Vivid Aquariums - Buy Online - Fish Store in Los Angeles

*Pseudochromis fridmani*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Fridmani Pseudochromis - Tank-Bred
http://www.vividaquariums.com/10Expa...=&SortBy=Price

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Gregersen

Boas Pedro

Quanto ao primeiro não há muito que te possa dizer pois nunca tive nenhum.

Quanto as Pseudochromias, tenho a mais de uma ano e é um peixe que adoro, tanto pelo comportamento como pela cor. 

Mas devo deixar um aviso. Pode em alguns casos comer camaroes de pequenas dimensões (Thors por exemplo), apesar de eu ter palemons e seticaudatas com os meus e eles não se importunarem uns aos outros. 

É um peixe relativamenta facil de formar casal e muitas vezes desovam nos aquarios. 
Come de tudo: Congelados, flocos, granulados...

Abraço e boa sorte com esse projecto.

João Gregersen

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Que acham deste peixe para um aquário de 200L??

Apogon cyanosoma

A juntar a:
2x Ocellaris
1x Ecsenius lineatus
1x Istiblennius chrysospilos

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

já tive um  e um peixe de fácil manutençao ,em cardume de 4 ou 6 faz um display brutal :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Continuo indeciso quanto ao próximo duo de peixes a entrar no aquário e uma vez mais, apelo à vossa ajuda.

*Amblygobius rainfordi*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Court Jester Goby

*Apogon leptacanthus*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Longspine Cardinalfish

*Pseudocheilinus hexataenia*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Six Line Wrasse - Reef Safe Wrasses

Que me sugerem?...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa noite
> 
> Continuo indeciso quanto ao próximo duo de peixes a entrar no aquário e uma vez mais, apelo à vossa ajuda.
> 
> *Amblygobius rainfordi*
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Court Jester Goby
> 
> *Apogon leptacanthus*
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Longspine Cardinalfish
> ...


O six line (Pseudocheilinus hexataenia)num aqua de 200 deve ser dos ultimos a entrar por causa do seu mau feitio com peixes que dividam o território com ele.
Os cardinais (Apogon leptacanthus)fazem um efeito bonito em cardume (mínimo três)
O gobio (Amblygobius rainfordi)é uma excelente escolha.

----------


## Marcos Martins

o Amblygobius rainfordi é muito porreiro

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Então que acham de juntar eventualmente ao 'Amblygobius rainfordi' este:

*Paracheilinus mccoskeri*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: McCosker's Flasher Wrasse, Male

Obrigado

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Miguel Pereira

:Olá:  Pedro,

A minha sugestão. Na verdade os meus peixinhos... Para 200l...

2 - amphiprion oceallaris-clownfish (max 9cm)
1 - pseudocheilinus hexataenia-sixline wrasse (max 7,5cm)
1 - gobiodon okinawae-yellow clown goby (max 3,5cm)
1 - zebrasoma flavescens-yellow tang (max 20cm)
1 - gramma loreto-royal gramma (max 8cm)
1 - pomacentrus alleni-allen´s damselfish (max 6cm)

O meu sixline só encara com o gramma loreto... Mas nunca passa disso nunca os vi tocarem-se... Têm o mesmo tamanho e entraram no mesmo dia para o aqua.

O alleni é lindo, as fotos que vi dele não lhe fazem justiça. 

O pequeno yellow clown goby vai sempre pousando de coral em coral... "Corre-os" a todos.

Adoro os meus peixinhos e não tenho guerras. 
A minha preocupação vai só para o yellow tang no futuro face ao volume do aqua...  Foi o 3º peixe que coloquei depois do casal de palhaços. Realmente é 1 espetacular e foi... Irresistível.

Abraço e boa sorte, 

Miguel Pereira

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Miguel

Obrigado pelas tuas sugestões.

Mais ninguém dá a sua opinião!? Vá lá malta! Ajudem-me lá, please please!
Brain Storming, troca de ideias, troca de experiências...vá lá!

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## miguel viseu

olá

uma hipotese: 
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Yashia White Ray Shrimp Goby

tenho um com 4/5 cm passa a maior parte do dia num buraco da rocha no centro do display do aquário, mas á noite mete a cabeça de fora e sai e passa umas horas a observar a sala.
come mysis congelada e já começa a atirar-se aos flocos.
Abraço
Miguel

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa noite
> 
> Então que acham de juntar eventualmente ao 'Amblygobius rainfordi' este:
> 
> *Paracheilinus mccoskeri*
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: McCosker's Flasher Wrasse, Male
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> ...



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Em minha humilde opinião...penso  :yb668:  ser boa ideia.Há labros compatíveis com góbios,outros  :yb668: .O tamanho do Góbio em relação ao do Labro  :yb665: ,leva-me a que  :yb668:  se arrisque.Para isso repara na necessidade do àqua para um e para outro...que só tem a ver com o crescimento e aí a necessidade de um volume maior ...neste caso para o Labro.
È uma opinião que vale o que vale.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado a todos!

Bom... após analisar os vossos comentários, penso que o próximo duo de peixes a entrar serão:
2x Apogon cyanosoma

ou 

2x Pomacentrus alleni

Pequeninos...

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas

estes dois podem dar problemas 2x Pomacentrus alleni
 porque não estes?

Chromis Cyanea

são parecidos e o gil diz que são bastante calmos.

Buy Blue Reef Chromis (Chromis cyaneus) - Medium: 1.25"-1.75" - Vivid Aquariums - Buy Online - Fish Store in Los Angeles

tambem ando a pensar nesses apagon ou nos Apogon leptacanthus

----------


## Jorge Neves

Ferrer

 :yb668:  conheço donzelas boazinhas  :yb665:  e os Pomacentrus Alleni pertencem a esse grupo.
Já o Apogon Cyanosoma è uma boa aquisição :SbOk:  para aparelhar com o Amblygobius.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia 

Pedro, Jorge, obrigado pelas sugestões!
Pedro, receio que os 12-13cm de comprimento os façam parecer bacalhaus num tanque de 200L... que achas?

Obrigado

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos!

Para evitar erros do passado, tenho-me aplicado em algumas pesquisas e abertura de alguns tópicos, para de uma forma antecipada e correcta seleccionar os peixes e corais a colocar no meu sistema.

Nessa óptica, socorrendo-me dos aquários de:
Nuno Rogeiro
Tiago Garcia

Decidi que as próximas entradas irão ser 3x Apogon leptacanthus - 

Filme:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/media/pla...cfm?videoid=52

Deixo aqui uma questão: eles serão compatíveis com os Apogon cyanosoma?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## julianpaulino

ola pessol sera que poderiam me ajudar estu com um projeto de aqua no lik :discussao gerais tecnica e equipamento - ajuda para montar um overflow obrigado.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Olá pedro,

Eu não li o post todo, porque no meu entender peixes é extremamente pessoal, temos muito por onde escolher. Centropyge é um pouco como diz o Gil em relação aos SPS, mas tambem depende muito da sorte, eu já tive o Bispinosus e Acanthos e não tive problemas com os SPS. O Sphaeramia nematoptera acho que deves esquecer, tenho um no meu sistema e esta enorme, queima poucas calorias por ser muito paradao  :Coradoeolhos: . Mas já que estamos a falar em escolha. Talvez seja importante pensares num ofiuros para limpeza de ditritos.

deixo aqui a minha lista:

-Centropyge Acanthops o Argi ( os mais pequenos da familia dos Centropyge e bastante eficazes com algas )
- Zebrassoma flavecens  (tamanho S)
- Palhaços (já os tens)
- Halichoeres Crysus (muito bom)
- halichoeres Iridus ( bonito e eficaz em comer bicharada) 
- Six line ( atenção que este peixe com o tempo é muito agressivo com especies pequenas)
- Cryptocentrus aurora ( muito bonito)
- Amblygobius hectori ( o meu tambem come bastante algas)
- Decoras ( 1 a 2 , já tenho 2 no meu aquario desde junho 2008 )
- Pterosynchiropus splendidus (guarda espaço para este peixe)

Com essa quantidade de peixes, não deves ter grande problema se tiveres um bom escumador e fizeres TPS com regularidade ( 10 a 15% 1 vez por semana)


O  crecimento dos peixes, depende muito da quantidade de alimentação que lhes é dada. No meu caso por exemplo, tenho um siganus ( peixe com grande crecimento) que já esta no meu aquário a 2 anos e tem um tamanho medio devido a pouca comida que lhes dou. Quero é que eles comam as algas e não a comida que lhes dou. Por isso sou opologista em ter peixes que dependam da alimentação directa da fauna do aquário e não da comida que é introduzida no aquário. As Anthias por exemplo, são bonitas, mas se não forem alimentadas, podes dizer adeus a elas com o tempo, por isso mesmo é que não volto a ter Anthias.

Espero ter ajudado  :SbOk: 

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Carlos

Apreciei a tua listagem... mas o aquário é de apenas 200L, logo qualquer peixe que necessite de 55 galões de água ~220L, é de ponderar muito bem...

Ainda assim, tenho uma questão:
Será que o Amblygobius hectori e o Amblygobius rainfordi se entenderiam no mesmo aquário?

Em caso afirmativo, ambos se dariam com estes?:
Ecsenius lineatus
Istiblennius chrysospilos

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Pois, não estava a ter bem a noção dos 200L. Em relação a tua pergunta! Talvez não seja muito boa ideia num aqua tão pequeno colocar 2 peixes da mesma familia, apesar de terem comportamentos completamente diferentes. Os 2 que indicaste são peixes que passam o tempo todo parados no areão ao contrarios dos Amblygobius que são bastante activos. É dificel de dizer qual sera o resultado de colocares as 2 especies.

Nesse caso altero a lista:

Centropyge Acanthops o Argi ( os mais pequenos da familia dos Centropyge e bastante eficazes com algas )
- Palhaços (já os tens)
- Halichoeres Crysus (muito bom) 
- Six line ( atenção que este peixe com o tempo é muito agressivo com especies pequenas)
- Cryptocentrus aurora ( muito bonito)
- Amblygobius hectori ( o meu tambem come bastante algas)
- Pterosynchiropus splendidus (guarda espaço para este peixe)

os peixes são extremamente importante para o aquário, e como todos nós sabemos existem peixes lindos que não fazem absolutamente nada no aquário a não ser comer e sujar a agua, independentemente do tamanho deles. Por isso eu sou da opinião que, quando escolhemos peixes para o nosso aquário, devemos ter em contra o que ele pode fazer no nosso aquario, se comem algas, bicharada ou seja o que for. É importante é que ele ajude a fazer alguma coisa.
Mas essa é a minha opinião.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Depois de adicionar 3 Apogon leptacanthus (um pouco desiludido... andam sempre escondidos na traseira do aquário...)

Estou a pensar juntar estes:
Amblygobius hectori
Amblygobius rainfordi

Que acham?
Acham que se irão chatear com:
1x Ecsenius lineatus
1x Istiblennius chrysospilos

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Goby porque não 1 Trimma cana ou 1 Stonogobiops yasha não é propriamente 1 especie que se vê todos os dias... digo eu... por isso gosto destes 2 :p 

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Os 3 leptacanthus penso que com o tempo irão ter mais presença no aquário e andar mais tempo á  frente  do layout, pode ser uma questão de tempo, e quando tiveres mais satisfeito com eles  :Smile:  juntas mais 2!  :Smile:  e ai ficas com um verdadeiro efeito de cardume.
Pelo que me recordo das fotos do Tiago Garcia, eles andavam por todo o aquário.

Quanto aos Hectori ou Rainfordi, qualquer um deles é uma excelente escolha e não terás problemas com os peixes que já tens. Se colocares ambas as espécies é que poderá existir alguma conflitualidade, já que são bastante semelhantes.
Quanto ao numero por espécie podes colocar 2 ou mais da mesma espécie, desde que a entrada seja simultânea!

Cps
Gil

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Ferrer

Quanto aos Apogon è crise passageira  :yb665: ...ainda não conhecem a casa e os hábitos da mesma.
Quanto à compatibilidade entre espécimes  :Admirado: ...porque não cosulta a tabela (chart) incluida na página dos espécimes  :SbQuestion2: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge




> Quanto à compatibilidade entre espécimes ...porque não consulta a tabela (chart) incluída na página dos espécimes


Não esperava essa resposta...
O que eu procuro neste tópico é a recolha de informação tendo como base a experiência pessoal de cada um dos membros.
É essa a mais valia que procuro.

Exemplo:




> Quanto aos Hectori ou Rainfordi, qualquer um deles é uma excelente escolha e não terás problemas com os peixes que já tens. Se colocares ambas as espécies é que *poderá existir alguma conflitualidade*, já que são bastante semelhantes.


Denota que o Gil já passou por essas questões, as das parecenças... e as suas consequências.




> Quanto ao numero por espécie podes colocar *2 ou mais* da mesma espécie, desde que a entrada seja simultânea!


Esta informação, a de poder colocar 2 elementos por espécie, não vem na Marine Compatabily Chart... há espécies que apenas podem poder ter um elemento num aquário.

Se eu me fechasse em copas como fiz no passado, de certeza que voltaria a cometer os mesmos desse tempo. Assim procuro a experiência de quem a tem e fico extremamente grato e reconhecido a quem me ajuda.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Deixo-te ainda a seguinte sugestão:
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Two Spot Goby

Vou comprar um casal muito em breve, estes peixes alem de bastante giros, tem um comportamento muito particular. 
Quando se sentem ameaçados ou perto de outros peixes, levantam as 2 barbatanas dorsais, que se assemelham a  2 olhos e imitam os movimentos de um caranguejo. :EEK!: 
O meu unico receio, e ainda vou investigar melhor, é se poderão ou não levantar muita areia como as valenciannas, o que poderá não ser muito agradável para quem tem SPS.
Estes peixes costumam ter muitas posturas mesmo em cativeiro.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Gil

Hum... os comentários acerca da espécie agradam-me!
Então fica em stand-by até teres mais informações acerca da areia...
Caso não sejam chatos com a areia, estão escolhidos  :SbRiche:  os próximos inquilinos  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Então Gil! novidades acerca desses peixinhos?
Dizem que eles morrem de fome num aquário?...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo J. Silva

Olá Pedro,

também tenho um aqua de 220L e, após algumas experiências em termos de comptibilidade, cheguei a uma configuração que me parece estável:

1xChrysiptera cyanea
1xPseudocheilinus hexataenia
1xParacanthurus hepatus
1xZebrasoma flavescens
1xAustralian Amphiprion clarkii
1xCtenochaetus tominiensis 
1xCentropyge bispinosus 
1xPterosynchiropus splendidus
1xNemateleotris decora

Abraço,
PSilva

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Ainda não tive oportunidade para pesquisar como deve ser. Mas logo á noite vou faze-lo!  :Smile: 

Cps
Gil

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Se puderes Vê estes videos:

YouTube - Pair of Twinspot Goby At The Great Barrier Reef

YouTube - Two Spot Goby

http://espanol.istockphoto.com/file_...php?id=6815997

E este link:
Atlas Dr. Pez :: Signigobius biocellatus

Basicamente e como conclusão:
- O comportamento do peixe é de facto espectacular. Repara que alem dos dois "olhos" das Barbatanas dorsais, as barbatanas inferiores parece que imitam as 2 presas dos caranguejos!
-Alem do link e videos que coloquei, todos os outros textos/artigos que li sobre este peixe, referem-no como um Góbio filtrador de areia, o que num aquário com areia sugar size, pode ser desastroso. No entanto o Bob Fenner, respondendo a questões de alguns leitores, afirma que com comida disponivel o peixe pode perder esse comportamento.
- Em todos os sitios que li, afirmam que devem ser adquiridos já casais formados. Formar casais é bastante complicado (principalmente pela agressão) e o casal tem muito mais probabilidades de sobreviver do que um só individuo.
- Depois de aclimatados, são peixes bastante resistentes.

Em relação á ideia que referiste de morrerem á fome.. só se forem introduzidos um só individuo, porque em nenhum lado vi referência a esse problema ( tratando-se de casais).

Eu fiquei com muitas dúvidas se hei-de adquirir ou não um casal, pelos videos parecem menos "filtradores de areia" que as valenciannas e são peixes realmente espectaculares, com a aliciante de serem relativamente faceis de se reproduzir.
O problema é mesmo a areia..  :Smile:  a tua é sugar size ? tou bastante tentado mas..

----------


## miguel viseu

Gil:
desculpa a minha ignorância, mas qual o problema da areia sugarsize para estes gobies?
se a areia for maior já não há grande problemas?
Obrigado e Abraço
Miguel

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Miguel!

O problema da areia sugar size e gobios filtradores, é que esta areia, como é muito fina, ao ser levantada pelo gobio, vai toda parar ás rochas e pior, aos corais.
Há corais bastante mais sensíveis que outros a este problema, mas não costuma ser benéfico para nenhum.

No caso destes peixes, eles precisam de filtrar a areia para se alimentar, pelo menos até serem habituados a comerem comida congelada e flocos/granulados pelo que tambem dificilmente sobreviverão sem uma Deep sand bed de areia, mesmo que não sugar size, mas que seja fina.

Agora a minha duvida na aquisição de um casal destes peixes, passa pela "quantidade" de areia que eles filtrarão.. se for igual ás valenciannas por exemplo, é para esquecer..

Cps

----------


## miguel viseu

Obrigado Gil e desculpa Pedro por ter tomado de assalto o teu tópico
tentando contribuir para o tópico, já outro dia tinha sugerido um gobie que tenho e adoro

Stonogobiops yashia

pequenino, parado e colorido.
Abraço
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

O meu aquário tem neste momento os seguintes peixes:
2x Ocellaris
1x Ecsenius Lineatus
1x Gramma Loreto
1x Zebrassoma Flavescens

Estou a ponderar seriamente colocar mais 6 Ocellaris...

*Razões:*
Quando comprei os meus Ocellaris, esperava 2 coisas:
- simbiose com o meu Sarcophyton
- vida, alegria no aquário

Nem uma coisa nem outra, nada de simbiose, nem o cheiram e são muito estáticos, não passeiam pelo aquário, muito reservados no seu 'mundo'.
Para contrariar isto, já algum tempo que penso 'encher' o aquário de Ocellaris.
Essa ideia ganhou mais força com o tópico que o Anthony colocou, com um aquário com 30 Ocellaris... cheio de vida.

A minha fêmea é agressiva e faz 2 ou 3x o tamanho do macho (coitadito, que nem tem ordem de comer, pois ela não deixa, terrível!)
Ao colocar os novos Ocellaris, terei problemas certo? Eles deveriam ser maiores que o actual peixe dominante... mas sendo 5 pequenos, talvez ela divida a tareia por todos, ou adopte uma politica mais correcta e 'brinque' com todos

Que acham? 6 Ocellaris?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Pedro,

Também tenho um Sarcophytum e os ocellaris não fazem grande simbiose, só uma ou outra vez deslizam pelos pólipos mas nada de especial. Além das anémonas, há outros corais relativamente parecidos, por exemplo no meu caso tenho uns Amplexidiscus e ambos os peixes gostam muito e quase o tratam como anémona.  :SbOk3: 

Quanto ao grupo de ocellaris não sei... estou é a pensar um dia ter um cardume de hepatus... tal como podes ver neste vídeo que filmei no Sea Life, o cardume com exemplares de tamanhos diferentes, dá uma animação bem engraçada... Visita ao Sea Life do Porto - Teaser - Clip 03 - Cardume de Hepatus on Vimeo  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Obrigado Artur.

Aqui fica um link com info acerca de um cardume de Ocellaris.
Marine And Saltwater Fish: Ocellaris Clownfish

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

A escolha de um peixe para constituir cardume continua difícil...
Surge agora mais uma opção

*Chromis cyaneus*
Ficha técnica LiveAquaria

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esses chromis são dos mais bonitos e formam facilmente cardume, a alimentação é como as dos outros...recomendo seriamente.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> *Chromis cyaneus*
> Ficha técnica LiveAquaria


Esses Chromis são realmente lindos, então com umas riscas brancas de cryptocarion, ficariam demais!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

E  estes para adicionar variedade?

*Centropyge argi*
Buy Cherub Angel Online | Vivid Aquariums

*Centropyge acanthops*
Buy African Flameback Angel Online | Vivid Aquariums

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Em vez do acanthops eu punha o Centropyge aurantonotus, a diferença é que a cauda também é colorida, enquanto que no acanthops é apenas transparente. Os preços é que já não sei. :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Pena que sejam todos um 'risco' para o aquário... gosto muito dos meus corais...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Pronto tão é melhor não arriscar...mas diz quantos peixes tás a pensar ter ao todo.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

De momento tenho:
2x Ocellaris (Abril)
1x Ecsenius Lineatus (Maio)
1x Zebrasoma Flavescens (Setembro)
1x Gramma Loreto (Setembro)

Estou a pensar adicionar em Novembro:
5/6x Chromis cyaneus

São assim no total - 10/11 peixes...

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu acho bem, perfeita combinação. :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boa noite
> 
> De momento tenho:
> 2x Ocellaris (Abril)
> 1x Ecsenius Lineatus (Maio)
> 1x Zebrasoma Flavescens (Setembro)
> 1x Gramma Loreto (Setembro)
> 
> Estou a pensar adicionar em Novembro:
> ...



Olá Pedro,

Da lista só retirava o Zebrasoma, apesar de ser um peixe espectacular. Tive um no meu aquário (100*50*50) e achei que tinha pouco espaço, ele percorre o aquário em dois tempos. 
Penso que ficará melhor com peixes mais pequenos e com comportamentos/hábitos diferentes, que é como tenho no meu.

Boas escolhas.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Cada dia que passa amo mais o meu aquário e tudo o que o rodeia!
Bom...
Uma  paixão antiga é o 'Centropyge loriculus'...
E estou tentado a arriscar (ainda ontem vi 2 ou 3)... mas gosto muito dos meus corais e de todos aqueles que estão planeados entrar brevemente...

Tens este peixe?
Já te mordiscou algum coral?
Em caso negativo, qual a alimentação que lhe dás?


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Pedro,

Esse peixe não tenho nem nunca tive, mas mantive um Centropyge Flavissima e um Centropyge Eibli e nunca tive problemas ... e tinha SPS no aquário.

De tudo o que li, das experiências que já vivi e do meu bom senso, acho que com uma alimentação adequada estes peixes não terão problemas.

A questão é que a malta não varia a comida, não fornece aos peixes 3x ao dia como recomendado, etc ... e eles VINGAM-SE  :SbRequin2: 

Penso eu de que ...

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Esses peixes são mt sensíveis!

Já tive um ao inicio, e como o aqua não estava ainda estabelizado não sobreviveu!

Tb era mt esquisito a comer!

Como todos os peixes tens de ver se come bem!Sobretudo num peixe que custa +-80!

tb gosto muito deste!

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Coral Beaty Agelfish Dwarf Angels

Acho que vou adquirir os 2!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> A questão é que a malta não varia a comida, não fornece aos peixes 3x ao dia como recomendado, etc ... e eles VINGAM-SE


Eu só dou 2x ao dia e por vezes só À noite!

E em vários fins de semana são 2 dias sem comida!

Os peixes na natureza tb não têm assim tanto alimento sempre disponível!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Quando estou em 'casa', leia-se quando não estou a trabalhar fora, dou 2x ao dia.
'Papa' congelada às 22-23h sensivelmente e granulados/flocos às 6h da manhã.
Desde que comprei o Flavescens, também há Nori disponível, quer misturada na comida congelada (Sera Marin Gourmet Nori), quer presa a uma rocha (Ocean Nutrition), de forma diária.

Ao fim-de-semana, como não me apetece levantar cedo, não dou comida de manhã, mas sim por volta das 18h e depois às 23h, pois tenho horários de iluminação diferentes, se é dia de semana ou fim-de-semana...
Quando estou por fora, apenas peço à minha esposa que dê de comida aos peixes à noite - 'papa' congelada.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Os peixes na natureza tb não têm assim tanto alimento sempre disponível!!!


 
Tem sim senhor ... corais para bicar ...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> Ao fim-de-semana, como não me apetece levantar cedo, não dou comida de manhã, mas sim por volta das 18h e depois às 23h, pois tenho horários de iluminação diferentes, se é dia de semana ou fim-de-semana...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



 :Olá:  Ferrer

Não sei se sabe...ou se já lhe disseram...que a alteração do foto-período (mesmo sendo só aos fins de semana),pode causar stress  :yb620: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge




> Ferrer
> a alteração do foto-período (mesmo sendo só aos fins de semana),pode causar stress


Obrigado pelo alerta.
A alteração foi feita de forma consciente.
A explicação é simples.
Durante a semana tento aproveitar na totalidade a tarifa bi-horária.
Ao fim-de-semana, estando mais tempo em casa e com visitas, decidi experimentar, pois as visitas viam sempre o aquário às escuras... algo que não tinha muita piada... mesmo para mim...ter luz apenas à hora de eu ir para a cama.
Adaptar o foto-período durante a semana para as 18h, está posta de parte, por 2 motivos, custo e alimentação.
Com actual foto-período consigo alimentar 2x/dia os peixes... - 23h e 6h...

Tenho assim há 2 semanas, sem registo de stress.
Mas vou estar ainda mais atento.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

A propósito de peixes anjo e corais, estive há 10 minutos atrás a apreciar este aquário onde predominam os SPS e tem até Tridacnas e parecem conviver com 3 anjos em boa harmonia:
Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Feature Aquarium: The Aquarium of Francis Cheah

O meu Potteri teve apenas o hábito de bicar a base de uma Pocillopora, meti umas pedrinhas à volta. Já as tirei e ele perdeu esse hábito.

O Xanthometopon só ao princípio mordeu umas Xenias e importunou uns Palithoas e claro comeu uma grande quantidade de esponjas, em menos de um mês deixou-se disso.
A alimentação é duas vezes ao dia, durante a semana e é principalmente secos e folhas de algas da O. Nutrition (tenho mais 3 cirurgiões adultos e gordos) e ao fim-de-semana comem umas 4 vezes ao dia de tudo e mais alguma coisa.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

No seguimento da aprendizagem que tenho vindo a efectuar e depois da entrada de 1x Centropyge bispinosus venho por este meio questionar o que acham acerca da adição de 1x Oxycirrhites typus ?




> Although it eats small fish and shrimp





> may eat ornamental shrimp


Eles estão a referir-se a Lysmatas!??

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu tenho um exemplar desse ultimo!

Só come comida viva congelada, mas nada te posso dizer sobre a questão dos camaroes, pois tinha outro peixe que os comia....

Em relação a esse não sei dizer...tenho um Boxer com esse ele não se mete!

Gosto muito do Peixe pois tem um aspecto mt hidrodinâmico e dá muita vida ao aquario!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Boa tarde
> 
> A escolha de um peixe para constituir cardume continua difícil...
> Surge agora mais uma opção
> 
> *Chromis cyaneus*
> Ficha técnica LiveAquaria
> 
> Que acham?


Segue foto de 10 em cativeiro... lindos!
Pena é que não se vejam por cá...
Vamos resolver isso. Talvez a foto ajude as nossas lojas e grossistas... :yb665: 



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Perante a dificuldade de adquirir exemplares de 'Chromis cyaneus' junto das nossas lojas, e de forma a evitar confusões (compras conjuntas, etc etc), venho por este meio pedir-vos o seguinte:

Aqueles que estiverem interessados nesta espécie, contactem a(s) vossa(s) loja(s) habitual(ais) a mostrarem o vosso interesse.

Assim, talvez as lojas consigam junto dos seus fornecedores uma importação desta espécie.

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Se fosse outras espécies raras eu tava interessado, só não sei se enviavam pra madeira...ah e não entendo como uma das espécies mais vulgares no mar das caraíbas pode ser rara de encontrar a venda. :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Apesar de saber algumas respostas do peixe em causa, achei por bem dar seguimento a este tópico.

Que acham deste peixe?

Gobiodon okinawae

Gobiodon okinawae

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Pedro
eu tive um Gobiodon okinawae apenas algumas horas pois ele resolveu dar o salto para o desconhecido.
depois disso estive a ler alguns artigos e este peixe tem esta mania de saltar fora dos aquarios, alguns sitios aconselhavam a por uma rede por cima do aquario para evitar os seus saltos suicidas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Deixo aqui alguns comentários. Devia ter feito logo isto, mas esqueci-me...




> posso até estar enganado,mas acho que vais ter azar com esse peixe
> o que ele mais gosta de comer é mesmo polipos de acroporas
> claro que as vezes  há pessoas com sorte
> 
> mas um que meti no meu aquario tive de o matar com um arpão,mas não antes de me dar cabo de alguma acroporas





> Peixe curioso esse! O meu esteve uma semana dentro do aquario! Comecei a reparar que as acroporas retraiam os polipos, até que dei com o gajo a bicar nas mesmas... 3 dias para conseguir sacar o gajo fora...
> 
> Pedro parece que não foi uma escolha muito acertada , vais chegar rapidamente a essa conclusão e da pior forma!!!!
> 
> Boa sorte


Mais experiências?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Wrasse Fish for Sale: Cleaner Wrasse and other Reef Safe Wrasse Species



Este é muito bonito e mesmo à justa para 200 litros

Tens tambem os peixes falcão que praticamente todos dão para aquas de 200 litros

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/a...es.cfm?c=15+34

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Recentement entrou 1x *Gobiodon okinawae*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Clown Goby, Yellow

Estou a pensar finalizar a introdução de peixes com estes dois:

*Oxycirrhites typus*
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...199&pcatid=199

e

*Paracheilinus mccoskeri*
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: McCosker's Flasher Wrasse, Male

que é o que o Pedro Manuel Tavares colocou.

Que acham?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> *Paracheilinus mccoskeri*
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: McCosker's Flasher Wrasse, Male
> 
> que é o que o Pedro Manuel Tavares colocou.
> 
> Que acham?
> ...


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Como já reparou,vai ter de pôr uns elásticos ao bichano  :yb665: ...para quando se lembrar de fazer jumping...possa voltar à procedência... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Ferrer
> 
> Como já reparou,vai ter de pôr uns elásticos ao bichano ...para quando se lembrar de fazer jumping...possa voltar à procedência...
> Um abraço 
> 
> Jorge Neves


Esqueci-me de por elasticos no meu e fiquei sem ele. :yb620:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Esqueci-me de por elasticos no meu e fiquei sem ele.


Pedro, e esse aquário não tem 200L... glup!
Lamento.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Gostaria de colocar mais peixes no meu sistema...

De peixes tenho (por ordem de introdução):
2x Amphiprion ocellaris - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Ocellaris Clownfish, Tank Bred
1x Ecsenius lineatus - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Linear Blenny
1x Zebrasoma Flavescens - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Yellow Tang - Hawaii
1x Gramma Loreto - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Royal Gramma Basslet
1x Centropyge bispinosus - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Coral Beaty Agelfish Dwarf Angels
1x Gobiodon okinawae - Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Clown Goby, Yellow

Parece-me que o sistema suportaria mais 2 peixes de pequeno porte...

Estou indeciso entre:
2x Nemateleotris Decora ou 2x Nemateleotris Magnifica ou 1x Sixline.
Os Nemateleotris têm tendência para saltar para o tapete...
Quanto ao sixline, tenho medo que ele chateie o Gobiodon okinawae...

Enfim...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Tenho um casal de decoras a mais de ano e meio, quanto ao sixline é um peixe muito bonito mas agressivo, tem tendencia de chatear peixes mais pequenos. As opções que colocaste são boas, mas tambem existem muito mais opções.

Helichoeres chrysus
Helichoeres Iridus
Macropharyngodon bipartitus 
Amblygobius (diversos tipos)
Centropyge Acanthops
Synchiropus 

Etc,etc, etc, etc.......


abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Que acham da ideia de adquirir um Labroides Dimidiatus (cleaner Wrasse)...

Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse, Labroides dimidiatus, Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse, Common Cleaner Wrasse

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Bom dia
> 
> Que acham da ideia de adquirir um Labroides Dimidiatus (cleaner Wrasse)...
> 
> Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse, Labroides dimidiatus, Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse, Common Cleaner Wrasse
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá: Pedro
Não acho nada boa ideia pois geralmente duram pouco tempo em aqua por causa da alimentação principalmente se não houver peixes grandes para limpar.

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas 

tenho um  Labroides Dimidiatus  a dois anos e come de tudo até algas, bem como trata dos peixes todos   :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

mas cada peixe é um peixe.

tenho tb um Macropharyngodon bipartitus e é um peixe espectacular mas é lixado para os nassarios, se os apanha já eram. 

abraço

----------


## Rui China

desculpa Pedro mas não percebo porque abandonaste o Centropyge loriculus que para mim é o peixe mais bonito que podemos ter nos nossos aquários,pelo menos dos mais bonitos :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui




> desculpa Pedro mas não percebo porque abandonaste o Centropyge loriculus que para mim é o peixe mais bonito que podemos ter nos nossos aquários,pelo menos dos mais bonitos


De facto tens razão... mas tenho medo de meter outro anjo no aquário.
Para além disso, li que é um peixe que normalmente vem com alguns problemas.
Gostava de ter um aquário de quarentena para o receber, algo impossível para já...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## José R Santos

Boas,

Também tenho um Labroides Dimiatus há 2 anos e também o meu come de tudo, quando ponho algas nos clips é sempre o primeiro a comer e entra até nelas de cabeça.
Quanto ao Six Lines, o que eu tive matou um casal de Synchiropus, sem que eu conseguisse fazer algo para o evitar (a menos que desmontasse o aquário todo).
Porque não optas por um casal de Synchiropus? O teu aquário parece ter boas condições para os receber.

Abraços
José António Santos

----------

